# Accckk! Just killed my 1st tote bag - HELP!



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

OK, so I did it. I killed a poor, innocent tote bag! I used a ProWorld transfer and the Toppers 806 tote bags. Decided it was time to get the party started! I prepressed (or did I? Hmmm... had a different bag and prepressed that a few times, and realized I had the wrong color handle and changed bags... No, I think I did after all) Anyway, ProWorld's instructions said 385 for 8 - 10 seconds at medium pressure, and at the advice of board members decided to up that a little to 14 seconds (which was my own guesstimate) and almost had to stand on the lever to make the press close. I made sure the nylon handles were out of the way, made sure the mousepad was positioned correctly, and lined up the transfer. 14 seconds later, I peeled immediately as directed, and some of the transfer did not adhere to the bag. There are "holes" for lack of a better term, on the printed transfer where the transfer stayed on the paper backing. In addition, some of the text on the bottom edge did not adhere either, and I am assuming that's because of poor positioning of the transfer and either the mousepad or the bottom seams caused it. I guess I should cut my pad a little... I just didn't want to do that now because this transfer was on the larger side.

Anyway, WHAT DID I DO WRONG??? I would also like to add that the transfer paper was yellowed and a little marked up, unlike the others of the same type that I purchased. Could this have been an old transfer?

Was tempted to try again, but only have 4 transfers of the like remaining, and need all of them. PLEASE HELP SO I DON'T KILL AGAIN!!!

Gratefully,
Melissa


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Melissa . . . I use the same totes . . . . what I do is prepress both sides of the tote -- to get the moisture of the tote . . then I sit the tote aside and wait about 10 minutes or so . . then I press the design on the bag . . .

what you describe --- when that happens to me . . its because I didn't get all the moisture out of the bag . . . JMO -- I feel that totes carry 'alot' of moisture . . when I have to redo the tote . . . I just start over . . 

but thats just what happens with my own printed transfers when I don't get all the moisture out of the bag . . .

don't know if that would be the same with a Proworld transfer . .

Diane
;o)


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Shuffy said:


> when I have to redo the tote . . . I just start over . .
> ;o)


Diane, what do you mean in the quote above? How do you "redo the tote" and "start over"? Once the transfer is applied incorrectly, isn't that the end of the tote?

I'm pretty sure I prepressed it at least once for about 10 seconds, but will press the heck out of the next one. I HATE RUINING STUFF! I was so excited about this, and am baffled why this happened. Wish I had my camera (left it at work by accident today) so I could show pics of what happened to gain more input by members.

It's just weird because at least 7" of the design pressed perfectly. It's really just the top text that reads, "TEACHING" that didn't press correctly. The paper was yellowed on the transfer, so maybe it was an old transfer?

Maybe it's because I didn't cut my mousepad, and had it hanging out the front of the press along with the bag top and the nylon handles? Will definitely do that before I kill again, that's for sure!

Do you think I need to up the pressing time?

Melissa


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Melissa...just responded to your PM but now see that it looks like you did put plenty of pressure. However, it does sound like the suspect area was towards the front of the press...which tends to get less pressure...especially with a mousepad inside the tote.

Diane is correct in saying that the tote bags do tend to hold more moisture than t-shirts do so it won't hurt to do as she suggested and make sure you've got all the moisture out of the bag.

We all hate to ruin stuff but it is just inherent in what we do. Especially when you are trying things for the first time. I don't even want to talk about how many shirts I scrapped in the first few weeks after we got our T Jet!!! Yikes!!  Not to mention the amount of ink I used at @ $300 / liter!! LOL 

Don't let it bother you...it is part of the learning experience....


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> and some of the transfer did not adhere to the bag. There are "holes" for lack of a better term, on the printed transfer where the transfer stayed on the paper backing. In addition, some of the text on the bottom edge did not adhere either,


I can duplicate this problem EXACTLY by reducing pressure. You need lots of pressure, especially on items like this. If time and temp is correct, then I can almost guarantee the this is a pressure issue. Transfers not adhering is pretty classic example of insufficient pressure. What press are you using?


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

rrc62 said:


> I can duplicate this problem EXACTLY by reducing pressure. You need lots of pressure, especially on items like this. If time and temp is correct, then I can almost guarantee the this is a pressure issue. Transfers not adhering is pretty classic example of insufficient pressure. What press are you using?


The text on the bottom edge was definitely caused by poor transfer placement. I think the text was slightly off the edge of the mousepad. The majority of the transfer adhered well -- it was only the portion toward the top of the transfer that didn't adhere properly (toward the front of the press).

As far the "holes" in the transfer at the top of the image, I do agree that it's pressure related. However, I REALLY think the problem is because my mousepad was not cut -- I had left it hanging out the top of the bag (only because I was afraid to cut it too small -- this transfer was pretty big) so I don't think the press was able to get the correct pressure because it wasn't laying exactly flat and perfect on the lower platen. Generally, the pressure was so tight, that I literally had to use by body weight to close it, and consider myself pretty strong for a woman. I was actually afraid I was going to break the handle! I have a brand new Mighty Press 15" x 15" clamshell. Hasn't given me a problem yet.

I think my mousepad is only 1/8" -- maybe I will put the cardboard it was packed with underneath of it to really raise it up. This time I will cut both the cardboard AND the mousepad before inserting, will prepress a million times to make sure it's not the moisture, will try to up the pressure a teeny bit (just hope I can still close it) and will use a transfer that's printed on bright white paper (maybe the yellowed transfer was old?)

Melissa


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

treadhead said:


> Hey Melissa...just responded to your PM but now see that it looks like you did put plenty of pressure. However, it does sound like the suspect area was towards the front of the press...which tends to get less pressure...especially with a mousepad inside the tote.
> 
> Diane is correct in saying that the tote bags do tend to hold more moisture than t-shirts do so it won't hurt to do as she suggested and make sure you've got all the moisture out of the bag.
> 
> ...


Hi John,

I guess I hate ruining stuff in the learning process not only because it costs me $$$, but because I need 4 of these completed totes for my daughter's teachers, and I had only purchased 5 red totes and 5 transfers, leaving myself room for 1 error only.

In addition, now I have a tote with a "holy" transfer, and I don't know what to do with it! Do I throw it out (man, I hate wasting stuff!), try to give it to someone to use (it's got a "Teacher" transfer on it)??? At least with the t-shirts I can save my botched shirts to test on (not that I actually have done this -- they're sitting in my hutch collecting dust).

What does everyone do with their blems?

Melissa


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Diane, what do you mean in the quote above? How do you "redo the tote" and "start over"? Once the transfer is applied incorrectly, isn't that the end of the tote?
> Melissa


What I mean is . . I start with a fresh tote bag and try again . . . 
the messed up bag, I toss into the 'goodwill' bin or the 'homeless bin' ... the bag is still good . . just the design is messed up . . it's no good for the buyer . . so I give it away . . someone can use it

If I am in the middle of pressing shirts and get an order for 1 tote bag . . I press the living day lights out of it . . (meaning getting the moisture out) . . . and set it aside for a bit . . . I might press 4 or 5 more shirts and then go back to the tote bag . . by then the tote bag has cool down 
-- I repress the tote bag for about 6-8 seconds before pressing the design on the bag . . . . if the bag "still" feels like it has to much moisture . . then I sit it aside again . . . -- but for the most part . . the bag is ready for it's design

for me . . I have had to adjust to the surroundings and the outside temp's because . my equipment is in a make shift building . . so I really don't have a climate control . . . 

BOY am I ready to move into my HUT (doin a Happy Snoopy Dance --- just have to wait for finishing touches to get done). . . 

I have been using CASI's QLT -- EZ Peel (for lights) for Tee's, tote's, and mouse pads --
always had GREAT results ---
then I tried the JET-PRO SofStretch on the tote bags . . .
the tote bag absorbed alot of the ink --- maybe to much . . I just have to find the right meduim for the JET-PRO SofStretch

-- in my surroundings --- I can't use either one when there is to much moisture in the air . . . 

for the JET-PRO SofStretch --- I have had beyond great results for T-shirts and out of this world results on mouse pads . . . just have find the meduim for the tote bags . . . 


Diane
;o)


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Messed up tote bags make great tool bags, and any of your male friends who would need a tool bag won't care what's printed on it.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Shuffy said:


> What I mean is . . I start with a fresh tote bag and try again . . .
> the messed up bag, I toss into the 'goodwill' bin or the 'homeless bin' ... the bag is still good . . just the design is messed up . . it's no good for the buyer . . so I give it away . . someone can use it
> 
> If I am in the middle of pressing shirts and get an order for 1 tote bag . . I press the living day lights out of it . . (meaning getting the moisture out) . . . and set it aside for a bit . . . I might press 4 or 5 more shirts and then go back to the tote bag . . by then the tote bag has cool down
> ...


Hi Diane,

Thanks for clarifying. Wow, you're working outside? Good thing you're in Florida! It was less than 30 degrees last night here -- way too cold for that! And I thought I had it hard only working with one fluorescent light fixture because I keep blowing the circuit breaker with the press!

To rule out moisture, I will press the next tote a gazillion times for sure! I really think the problem was pressure related in the front of the press because only the top of the transfer did not adhere properly -- the rest was perfect. I think it's my own fault because I did not cut the mousepad before inserting it (I was afraid I would cut it too short and the transfer wouldn't work because it's pretty big). I left it hanging out the top of the bag and then closed the press. Maybe b/c of that, the mousepad was not exactly flat, so neither was the transfer.

Tonight I will prepress like mad, cut the mousepad and maybe the cardboard it was packaged with (put underneath the mousepad, of course) to raise it up a little more, and up the pressure just a tad. I might increase the pressing time to 15 or 16 seconds too, just to make sure that's not it.

What do you mean that the bag absorbed the ink with the SofStretch? I thought pressing the ink (transfer) deep into the canvas was what we WANTED to do? Can you show a picture so I can see what you mean? Have you tried IronAll for totes since they don't really get washed anyway?

Melissa


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

rrc62 said:


> Messed up tote bags make great tool bags, and any of your male friends who would need a tool bag won't care what's printed on it.


Ross,

Because the transfer says, "TEACHING is a work of heart", I thought maybe one of the teachers at my daughter's school might need it for schlepping their stuff back and forth, but I really don't want anyone to see my mistakes, either. I would like them to only see the good prints, because I'd like to arrange a "fundraiser" for the school (and for me too) in the Spring and I want to come off like the consummate, experienced professional (OK, now I'm making myself laugh!).

Maybe my sister-in-law that works for a different school can find someone that'll want it... Somehow, I don't think any guy I know would want a girly-looking bag with red handles and a big red heart on it, even for his tools! LOL... but thanks for the suggestion! 

Melissa


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

Another thing to do with the boo-boos...is imprint a piece of fabric slightly larger than the imprinted image on the tote and have a friend who sews..applique it over the blemished area.
Takes time but if waste bothers you as much as it bothers me... atleast you then have a nice bag to sell...it can be even nicer than original in that anyone who does quilts can usually jazz up the transfer.

LEO


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Let's see....maybe do another small transfer near the boo-boo that says...this is what my competitors tote looks like...ask me for mine!


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> Let's see....maybe do another small transfer near the boo-boo that says...this is what my competitors tote looks like...ask me for mine!


Love your ideas, Charles! You're quick -- love that!


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Somehow, I don't think any guy I know would want a girly-looking bag with red handles and a big red heart on it, even for his tools! LOL... but thanks for the suggestion!


I wasn't talking about your "fashion conscious" male friends.  Not that there's anything wrong with that.

Seriously, a day underneath a greasy truck and it's all one color anyway. They don't care and are glad to get a free tool bag. But if you can give it away to someone who will appreciate the design, that even better.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Are you using sublimation paper or transfer paper. The paper you are describing soungs like our Jet Col paper. It has a blue squiggly line on the back...both sides are an ivory color.. if it does not have the sqiggely line... wet you index and tap your thumb.... the side that sticks to your finger is the side you print on. If so, the paper comes out wet...gently pick print and take to heat press ....swing the lid around..DO NOT CLOSE...let paper dry for 20-30 seconds. Then you can instantly use it.

Lint roll and prepress for 30 seconds...lint roll and press w/ med pressure for TWO MINTUES..

Sonya Blackwell
Conde Systems 
Tech Support
800-826-6332 ext 205
[email protected]


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

spelling correction


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

I think I should've been more specific in my posting -- Sorry. I was using stock transfers purchased from ProWorld. I do appreciate your trying to help though!


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

That is ok I was just trying to help.

Sonya Blackwell
Conde Systems 
Tech Support
800-826-6332 ext 205
[email protected]


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

I know, and I truly appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

I just got home and was able to take a few pictures of what I meant when I said that there were "holes" in the pressed transfer, where the ink did not adhere to the tote, and the related pieces of ink were still on the backing after being peeled.

Melissa


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

angelic_endeavor said:


> I just got home and was able to take a few pictures of what I meant when I said that there were "holes" in the pressed transfer, where the ink did not adhere to the tote, and the related pieces of ink were still on the backing after being peeled.
> 
> Melissa


Yep...the bottom does look like it was at the edge of the mousepad.

I would turn it 90 deg and push it towards the back of the press as much as possible to increase the pressure gradient across the transfer.

That might help.... 

John


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Watch out! I've become a serial killer of tote bags!

Yup, tried it again last night. Cut the mousepad, cut the cardboard that came with the packaging, pressed the bag at least 6 times to get all the moisture out. Positioned the bag with the handles falling out the RIGHT side of the press (instead of the front), and pressure was so high, I had to use body weight to close the press. Pressed at 385 for about 16 seconds (plus time to pry the press open). Transfers did not adhere all the way and appeared gooey, so I waited a second or 2, turned the bag so the handles fell out the front of the press and pressed for another 16 seconds. This time grabbed a "blem" shirt that was handy, and rubbed the transfer a bit before peeling. Most of the transfer stuck, with the exception of the top part of the H in "TEACHING" and the tip of paint brush for the I. Figured "this bag is shot" so I turned it again so the handles fell off the LEFT side of the press, and pressed again for another 12 seconds, again rubbing the transfer before attempting to peel. The top of the H still did not adhere, but was off the backing paper and the paint brush tip still remained on the paper. The tote is slightly scorched (not a shock after all that pressing) and looks good other than the two letters that didn't press correctly. UUUUGGGHHH!

Now I had to determine if the problem was the TRANSFER or my method. I again pressed the heck out of the next tote, getting all the moisture out (and there was a lot), and tried again with A DIFFERENT TRANSFER. Same procedure as the beginning but upped the pressing time to 18 seconds, and again, not all of the ink was leaving the backing and was gooey, but this time it wasn't just certain areas that weren't sticking, but that not all of the ink was leaving the backing, and the entire print looked really, really light. Did the same thing again, 2 additional presses and scorched the heck out of the bag (didn't care because I knew it was going in the garbage anyway -- looked like toast by the time I was done) and didn't really get any better with the additional pressing. I do want to say that the ink on this transfer was REALLY THIN, and not as thick as the first transfer that I did, so maybe that had something to do with it not transferring completely?

Next I had to figure out if the transfers were bad, or just something that I'm doing with the totes, so I pressed 4 shirts in total with 4 different transfers. I pressed at 385 for 12 seconds (instructions said 385 for 8-10 seconds). The 1st transfer I had tried with the totes (see previous post for pics) "TEACHING is a work of heart" pressed well, although an area in the red heart got a little "textured" when peeling. It was like the ink was being lifted up as I peeled. Next I pressed the same transfer I had used on the 2nd tote (the one that had spray paint design in it which was really thin), and after being peeled, the ink felt a little "fuzzy" and was a little difficult to peel. It looks good, but doesn't feel flat, ya know? I tried 2 other transfers as well: one was PERFECT -- peeled like butter and ink is flat and perfect; the other, as I began to peel, the ink stretched upward a little, leaving it having a textured "fuzzy" kind of feel, but areas that were peeled last, are flat and perfect. Although the instructions say 'Peel hot, immediately', and I am peeling it too quickly, and the ink isn't having a chance to set before I peel it? I was afraid to wait too long, since the design with the "spray paint" in it was so difficult to peel...

Overall, the shirts came out pretty good, and will be given as Christmas gifts to my daughter's teachers. I'm sooooo disappointed, though. I wanted to give them a tote AND a shirt, and it just looks like the totes aren't going to work for me.

WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?!?!? Should I lower the temp a little and press a little longer, or up the temp and continue to press for about 16 seconds? I have tried to figure out every variable that could be causing this problem, and I am at a complete loss. I feel like such a failure!

At this point, I am either going to put an ad on the forum for the rest of my totes, or am going to use my own digital transfers on them. I thought using the stock transfers would be the easy way out, but this is definitely not worth the stress! I know I can use an opaque paper on them, but really didn't want to spend MORE money on top of the stuff I just bought (over $200 worth of stuff). Can I use the IronAll/Everlast for lights on the totes, and what time/temp is used...

Please help!
Melissa


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Mellisa,

Sorry to hear you are having a hard time w/ the totes. Where did you get them from? I would have advised you to NOT use heat transfers on the tote. They are thick and suck up the ink...for that reason I suggest sublimating them.We have the canvas totes...I have applied heat transfers and got the same results.

When sublimating the totes...I prepress for 45 sec. w/ med/heavy pressure...the press for 2 MIN. at 400 degrees.

Please let me know how I can help. 

Sonya Blackwell
Conde Systems
Tech Support
800-826-6332 ext. 205
[email protected]


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

conde tech said:


> Mellisa,
> 
> Sorry to hear you are having a hard time w/ the totes. Where did you get them from? I would have advised you to NOT use heat transfers on the tote. They are thick and suck up the ink...for that reason I suggest sublimating them.We have the canvas totes...I have applied heat transfers and got the same results.
> 
> ...


Hi Sonya,

And thanks again for trying to help. God knows I could use all the help possible! I'm so discouraged! I do know of several people on the Forum, Badalou is one specifically that is able to press totes quite successfully, as well as Kelly who is pressing totes OUTDOORS (wow, i can't even imagine the moisture levels!!) successfully.

I got the Toppers 806 from S&S Activewear.

I am trying to press stock transfers (which I assume are plastisol?), and I thought that would actually be easier to use than opaque paper (which I haven't used before either) and have to design it myself. I figured the stock transfers would take AWAY some of the variables for failure. Go figure...

I am currently using pigment inks in my C88+ not sublimation ink, so sublimating them is out. However, I was pressing the bags last night at 385, and wound up pressing 3 times at around 16-18 seconds each and TOASTED the bags (really, really scorched and actual smoke) -- how are you able to *PRE-PRESS FOR 45 SECONDS*, and then press for *2 WHOLE MINUTES* at *400 DEGREES* without scorching the heck out of the bag?!?

I am so ready to scrap the whole tote bag idea... I don't think I've ever been so frustrated.

Melissa


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Melissa . . . if you have transfer paper for lights . . print out your own design

. . Ok this is what I do . . 

I pre-press both sides of the tote bags for about 10-12 seconds each side . . 
put the bag aside . . so it cools down some . . . give it about 20 minutes . . 
then I get ready for the bag again (after a few Tee's) and re-prepress the side that the design will be on . . 
I feel the bag after the re-prepress . . IF I can still feel moisture --- then I press it a few seconds more . . . then place my design on the bag . . and press for 25 seconds --- after opening the press back up . . I count . . 1001 - 1002 - 1003 - 1004 - 1005 -- and peel the transfer semi slow . . .

that's when I was using CASI's QLT EZ Peel (for lights)
my temp is at 385 with Med pressure

I have to re-adjust everything for the JET-PRO SofStretch Transfer

with it being so foggy here in Florida lately -- I haven't been pressing any totes or shirts at night . . . just to to much moisture in the air . .


maybe your stock transfer is not made for canvas


Hope that helps . . 
Diane
;o}


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hope Badalou chimes in...He has been doing tons of totes.. Last week I watched him do 40 I think...so pick his brain...well never mind that hopeless task...but see what paper he is using and follow suit

Sounds like it maybe a paper issue...

And you are right in that sublimation is not the way for you now...Sonja is trying too hard...


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Charles -- I *had* to say no to sublimation -- there's no way I'm going to spend $300 for sub ink just to cure a problem with a dozen totes that cost me $15! LOL... But it WAS very nice of her to try to help. God knows I need it!

As far as my issues using stock transfers on the totes are concerned, I'm thinking that maybe I need to lower my heat a little (maybe 375) and press them for something like 25 seconds or so? I'm thinking that maybe the canvas needs the extra time and pressure to make the transfer work.

I'm sure that I can't be the only person on the Forum to ever try putting stock transfers on tote bags... Has anyone done this successfully that can help me?

Charles, you mentioned Lou, and he was the first person I contacted, knowing that he's an expert on doing tote bags. Lou uses opaque inkjet transfer paper, though -- I guess this is something I should also look into if I ever want to use those totes I bought!  

Melissa


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> how are you able to *PRE-PRESS FOR 45 SECONDS*, and then press for *2 WHOLE MINUTES* at *400 DEGREES* without scorching the heck out of the bag?!?


Sonya was talking about sublimation, which would have been a polyester bag. Polyester can take the heat, cotton can not. I don't know if you'd even get away with 350 for 2 minutes on cotton.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

conde tech said:


> We have the canvas totes...I have applied heat transfers and got the same results.
> 
> When sublimating the totes...I prepress for 45 sec. w/ med/heavy pressure...the press for 2 MIN. at 400 degrees.
> 
> Sonya Blackwell


Ross, I guess I got confused because she said, "We have the *canvas* totes..." and then went on to say her method of pressing for 2 min. at 400 degrees. Now I realize she did say "When *sublimating* the totes... I prepress for 45 seconds..." I guess I just didn't think about the fact that by saying *sublimating*, she was inferring the use of a *polyester* tote.

Thanks for clearing that up. I pretty much knew that she couldn't be pressing a canvas bag that long at that temp. I already TOASTED two bags, by doing much less, so I guess I'm now an expert on that issue!  

Melissa


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Melissa...

Sorry to hear you've had no success.

At this point, I'm not sure what to suggest. I can't see anything that you are doing wrong. Regarding the t-shirts you did, I would suggest you up the temp to 400 degrees for about 12 seconds. This gives us better and more consistent results.

John


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

treadhead said:


> Hey Melissa...
> 
> Sorry to hear you've had no success.
> 
> ...


Hi John,

Thanks so much for the advice. I will definitely implement it. Do you think I am peeling these stock transfers too quickly, and that's why some of the ink is pulling up (making tiny little peaks, which become brushed feeling after cooling)? I noticed where I start the peel this is happening, but by the time I get to the other side of the transfer, the ink is not doing this and is flat with no texture. I was peeling immediately because of the directions, and was afraid that if I waited a second, that maybe I'd have a difficult time peeling.

I was thinking about it, and I know with canvas it takes extra time because of the thickness... so I was thinking maybe I show lower the temp to around 375 and press even longer? Maybe around 20-22 seconds? Do you think this would yield me better results?

I await you advice -- it's all been very good and extremely helpful!  

Melissa


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

> I await you advice -- it's all been very good and extremely helpful!


LOL..I'm not sure how helpful I've been...still haven't gotten you a good tote bag yet!!

We don't usually peel "immediately" unless it is a puff design. It is probably 3 or 4 seconds before we raise the press and remove the teflon sheet and then grab the corner and remove the transfer.

Have you tried rubbing the transfer down a bit before you remove it? This is something we were doing when we ran into the red ink issue and before we bumped up our temp to 400 deg for 12 seconds. But, again, can't do this on the totes but maybe you can rub the transfer to help transfer the ink??

I think I am using the same tote bag as you and ran into scorching with the no Softstretch transfers when trying to do 375 for 30 secs so I would be careful once you start getting close to the 30 sec point at the temp on totes. 

John


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

treadhead said:


> LOL..I'm not sure how helpful I've been...still haven't gotten you a good tote bag yet!!
> 
> We don't usually peel "immediately" unless it is a puff design. It is probably 3 or 4 seconds before we raise the press and remove the teflon sheet and then grab the corner and remove the transfer.
> 
> ...


John,

I may not have been successful yet, but just having the support of you, Lou, Kelly, etc. has just made me more determined! I have to admit that I was ready to "throw in the towel", but have decided that I'm just not ready to do that quite yet. I think it was Edison that said something to the affect of, "I haven't failed... I have just determined 1,000 things that haven't worked". That's kind of "where I'm at" at this point, although I hope I don't TOAST 1,000 bags in the process! LOL...

I will try again, and knowing that you had scorching at 30 seconds will be a big help. I was wondering at how many seconds that would happen. I guess I'll try 375 for 25 seconds or so next... I'm hoping to try the SofStretch on a 50/50 Gildan sweatshirt this weekend, so I'm sure I'll be posting about that! Hope I don't have a problem with that -- that would just kill me at this point! Ha ha

Melissa


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Just wanted to report back that I finally got the stock transfers to work on regular t-shirts. John, as you suggested, I pressed at 395 (figured I was close enough to your recommendation without overshooting the temp) for 12 seconds, and I did have a little ink pulling up and lifting the 1st 3 shirts I did. I rubbed all the transfers, but found that if I waited a little longer to peel (maybe 10 -15 seconds instead of "immediately" as the instructions said), then I did not run into all of the ink lifting and "red ink" problems. I also started the peel on the corner FURTHEST AWAY from the big red heart. By the time I got to peeling that, it was cool enough that the ink stayed put perfectly! I was so happy I got it right.

I am hoping that this small success will help me in my endeavour to do the tote bags. I am running out of the stock transfers (between my failed attempts and the gifts that I actually bought them for), so if I get it right by the time I run out, great. If not, I will just use opaque paper or light paper for my own designs. Seems easier to me anyway...

Anyway, thanks for the advice! It's greatly appreciated!!

Melissa


----------



## Imthatguy (Jan 26, 2008)

Melissa,

Were you able to fix the issue with your tote bags? I'm having a similar problem, whereby the ink is not fully transferring onto the tote bags, similar to the images you posted. Its driving me nuts!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

And Melissa, if you went with your own designs, what paper did you like for totes if you tried them. PS: I had forgotten about the tote dilemma last month, you went from here to ink. 

I hope things did work out for your totes. I want to start totes, they'd be a perfect compliment to the girls shirts. I'll PM you later, we got another bad call a little while ago, and I have to call my Dad's wife.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey melissa..... 

did you get everything to come out alright with the tote issue???

I was thinking about doing some for my mosaic friends.or is it too hard?

Where can i get a good price on the totes that you use??the toppers 806.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Good grief ! If I had those problems I'd have trashed all my totes LONG ago.

I pressed 140 totes this past weekend (have an order for 350), not one problem. These were the lightweight promotional totes. I also press the heavier black handled; grocery; and zippered totes on a regular basis.

"Stock" transfers have never worked well for me ... I've managed about a 50% success rate but some of these may have exceeded their quality print life.

I press my own and purchased inkjet transfers all day long ~~ indoors, outdoors, in heat & rain ... and I ADD moisture. I get great totes nearly every time. Takes me 30 seconds _TOPS_ per tote.


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

greyhorsewoman said:


> Good grief ! If I had those problems I'd have trashed all my totes LONG ago.
> 
> I pressed 140 totes this past weekend (have an order for 350), not one problem. These were the lightweight promotional totes. I also press the heavier black handled; grocery; and zippered totes on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


hi grey, how about telling how you press your totes?

i have murdered 3 to-night .
i am using c88+ with durabrite ink 375d 30seconds medium pressure. i have tried 3 different color selections and pressed the totes for i thought a long time ,to get the moisture out.
aint got much hair but i am about to pull the rest out 
i have a tote in the drier at the moment, that will be my last effort to-night

regards earl
P.S. i am using jpss paper

regards earl


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

greyhorsewoman said:


> Good grief ! If I had those problems I'd have trashed all my totes LONG ago.
> 
> I pressed 140 totes this past weekend (have an order for 350), not one problem. These were the lightweight promotional totes. I also press the heavier black handled; grocery; and zippered totes on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


Yes, Grey... please let us know how you do it! 

What brand/name of transfer?
what ink/printer?
what temp on your heat press?
how long? 30secs?
where you get these totes and the brand/name of the totes?

all of this info would help soooo much! 

thanks!!


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Ashamut,

1) TransjetII from ProWorld for lightcolored fabrics (have used a few others with success as well)
2) Epson C86, durabrite inks and purchased inkjet transfers on an HP with pigment ink
3) Approx. 375
4) Approx 26 seconds with a protective teflon sheet to prevent scorching (30 seconds would be fine)
5) Toppers -- 100% cotton, natural color only (VATS)


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

I guess I should have updated this thread, but although I didn't get the stock transfers working on the totes, I did get the JPSS paper to work easily. The color coverage is great, and doesn't lose color at the top of the "dots" in the canvas material unlike IronAll.

I used 375 for 15 seconds, and results were perfect...

For more details and photos, please see the Testing New Transfer Paper thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t39332-6.html

Hope that helps!
Melissa


----------

